# A Day In The Life Of Ronnie Coleman- 200lb Dumbbell Press



## trodizzle (Feb 27, 2015)

Ronnie uses lifting gloves? He must have a really hard time with his grip using gloves.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah Budday!!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm guessing the gloves are for wrist support.  He still manhandles those 200s like little bitches.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 28, 2015)

i had those same exact gloves when i was a teenager.  Ocelot


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 28, 2015)

He can wear pink frilly lifting gloves. I don't give a shit. Still a legend.


----------



## conan (Feb 28, 2015)

****in beast!


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 28, 2015)

200 pound dumbbells......12 reps......that's no joke!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 28, 2015)

Thats alot of volume.

I need those dumbells for my gym


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 2, 2015)

He is my favorite BB of all time. Never again will there be a BB that can PL like him. He's amazing


----------



## old git (Mar 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>



:32 (14): Nothing but a big ass pile of washers, I can do 250 washers at a time.


----------

